# Shanghai by me



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

It was my first time to Shanghai and second time to China. As should be expected Shanghai left a huge impression as it is one of world's greatest and most modern mega-cities. There is a lot to do and see in Shanghai and I tried to capture a very small part of that over my 10-day stay there which, obviously, was mowhere near enough to see at least the basics. So let's get started

Video I made





Arriving from Frankfurt to Pudong airport at about noon. Transportation options. I'll be taking metro line 2 this time...

IMG_0927 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Metro line 2 which will take me all the way to Zhongshan Park which is to be my hood for the next week or so (and another few days after that). It takes well over an hour. Maglev is an option too but I realised it probably wouldn't be that much more efficient time-wise and, of course, would cost much more. I'll leave it for a return journey to the airport

IMG_0935 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Transport infrastructure connecting Pudong Airport to the city

IMG_0937 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

This is that day's destination - Zhingshan Park area in Changning district. My hostel was located there and after having a nap I went out in the evening. Unfortunately it was raining so I limited myself to just getting familiar with the nearby blocks and streets. I later passed the same places every day on my way and back from the metro station.


IMG_0939 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr



IMG_0946 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_0947 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr

 
IMG_0957 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

IMG_0965 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_7121 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_7127 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Cloud Nine Tower which is 238m tall landmark in the local area

IMG_7128 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Place where I stayed. That is, in fact, the best ranked Shanghai hostel in hostelworld.com. And it is a very nice place to stay for those who love international and cosmopolitan company and loud music in the evenings while enjoying some stronger drinks. There was some shabby street market nearby which was selling all kinds of stuff including ducks and chickens (alive ones!). I used to get some snacks from there before departing for my daily trips



IMG_0971 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr



IMG_0970 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr



IMG_0972 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr



IMG_0974 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_7132 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

IMG_0975 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr



IMG_7130 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr

One of numerous parks in the area (Kay Bridge Greenland as it's called in Google Maps). Lots of people exercise there in the morning and even throughout the day







[/url]
IMG_7133 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr



IMG_0983 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Great city and great photos!


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

Nice! Been waiting for this a while! Thanks!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

West Yanan Rd. Station and junction. I'll be taking a walk from there all the way to the Bund!


Google map

Kai Xuan Lu where West Yan An Road metro station is located (lines 3 and 4)

IMG_0987 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Kai Xuan Lu

IMG_0988 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr



Yan An Road and Kai Xuan Lu intersection. I'll just follow the elevated Yanan road towards the Bund

IMG_7134 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Longemont Hotel Shanghai which is a 218m/53fl skyscraper designed by Arquitectonica. I find it to be one of the more interesting towers in Shanghai

IMG_0999 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_0995 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr

There is enough pedestrian space most of the time which I found pleasing. It must have been hard to engage in urban planning in a city this big and manage to make it spacious for pedestrians

IMG_7143 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_7142 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_7139 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

IMG_1009 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_1011 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice new photos from Shanghai...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Jiang Su Lu

IMG_1030 -2 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Yanan road and *Wheelock Square* seen in a distance, a 298m/58f skyscraper designed by KPFA

IMG_1033 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Traffic on Yanan road

IMG_1035 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_1040 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_1043 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_1050 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Sculptures on a padestrian walk

IMG_1051 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_1052 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr

Many streets and intersections are decorated with flowers



Plaza 66 seen in a distance


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Chang De Lu and Jing'an temple

IMG_1059 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_1060 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_1061 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_1065 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_1071 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## lf4ever (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree to Linguine, very nice pics of Shanghai. Impossible how quick this city changed its face. During my first trips to Shanghai in the 90's the environmental situation was much more worse (f.ex. most rivers were rainbow coloured) and rubbish was everywhere. Nowadays Shanghai is much prettier, even prettier and cleaner as many european and american cities. I'm glad to make a business trip to Shanghai in December .


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Tomorrow Square* tower


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Street cleaning machine. I used to see lots of those as well as trucks spraying water on the streets. I guess this is to reduce the dust lifting up into the air





One of many little parks dotted around Yanan Road


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Pansori said:


> ^^
> You are right... and that bridge too!


The 'bridge' is, actually, the side of a Mersey Ferry boat


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> i have to admit, most buildngs in shanghai are tacky. a bit sad,the largest chinese city looks like this.


What do you mean 'tacky'? Those are residential blocks. That's how they are meant to look. And I certainly don't find it sad. It looks like a city.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continued with photos

More street sights from Lujiazui from the elevated pedestrian walk near IFC

An aged guy taking a photo of nearby skyscrapers with his smartphone


Street sweeping vehicle. I saw lots of those in Shanghai. Also lots of street spraying (watering) vehicles


Pointing at Jin Mao 


Could it be one of Chinese forumers taking photos of skyscrapers?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The massive elevated walk and below pedestrian spaces


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Funny dragons


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Pansori said:


> What do you mean 'tacky'? Those are residential blocks. That's how they are meant to look. And I certainly don't find it sad. It looks like a city.


Agree, it looks a a bit gritty, dense, and disorganized which gives a real "city feel".
It doesn't look tacky, and it doesn't look so different in style from Hong Kong and Singapore.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Apple logo on the cylinder-shaped glass structure which is the entrance to the Apple Store below




Entrance to the Lujiazui Apple Store


Escalators for accessing the elevated pedestrian walks


Public square next to IFC towers


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Agree, it looks a a bit gritty, dense, and disorganized which gives a real "city feel".
> It doesn't look tacky, and it doesn't look so different in style from Hong Kong and Singapore.


The worst that can happen to a city is this (3km from 'downtown'). Now that is sad.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Last view from Lujiazui that day. The roundabout


Back to Zhongshan Park. Street scenes and cars





I have noticed quite many Maseratis in Shanghai. It is not a very common sportscar in Europe


Entrance to a gated residential community


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

House in Kai Xuan Lu


Metro line 4 train passing on the elevated track alongside Kai Xuan Lu


Metro Line 4 train passing in the background at the intersection of Kai Xuan Lu and Wu Yi Lu


Wu Yi Lu


A small street with no name. This was my 'home' in Shanghai (that yellow building)


Entrance to my residence while in Shanghai. I'll stay there next time too. Can't imagine a better place to stay in a city


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The next morning. Zhao Hua Lu which also functions as an odd street market selling all kinds of stuff from watermelons to women's bras . I guess it's one of those spots where one can see how Shanghai looked like 20-30 years ago


Lots of movement there. Lots of people buy stuff despite a large Careffour supermarket being just 5 minutes away. Is it cheaper to buy from places like that? 


A guy sorting recyclable rubbish next to my hostel


The little no-name street I have been using every day


Audi C3 (not sure which version) produced until 1991. The history of this car started in 1983 and officialy ended in 1991. However FAW re-introduced the identically looking model under Hongqi brand (but with Chrysler engine) and production continued until mid 2000's or so


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

View alongside Wu Yi Lu with metro line 3 train passing on the elevated track


Kai Xuan Lu along the elevated track of metro lines 3 and 4


Kai Xuan Lu


One of the entrances to the nearby park (Kai Bridge Greenland)


Metro line 4 train


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Pedestrian walk along Kai Xuan Lu


West Yan An Road metro station served by lines 3 and 5. I could use this one or Zhongshan Park station served by 3,4 and line 2


View from West Yan An Rd. station alongside West Yan An Road 


Kai Xuan Lu towards Zhongshan Park station


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Its amazing how such a massive city looks so neat and tidy, for the most part at least, but I wonder what is the pedestrian experience like? How difficult is it to cross streets and just generally get about the place on foot?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

El_Greco said:


> Its amazing how such a massive city looks so neat and tidy, for the most part at least, but I wonder what is the pedestrian experience like? How difficult is it to cross streets and just generally get about the place on foot?


I think pedestrian experience is generally good. The only problem is getting used to traffic patterns and manners. But overall Shanghai is a well planned city and that includes pedestrian accessibility.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Taking a metro train from West Yanan rd. station to Dalian Rd. for the Jewish quarter which was one of the main sightseeing objectives for that day. 

West Yanan rd. metro station (lines 3 and 4)


Views from the metro train. Part of the distance was on elevated tracks which provided a good opportunity to have a look around



Bus and trolleybus depot (?)


Housing. If I'm not mistaken this is seen from Zhongtan Rd. elevated station


Street life below


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Racing with another train 




Dalian rd. station


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

On the surface. The area around Dalian Lu station was surrounded by fences and constructions. I have no idea what's being built there


The area (Chang Yang Lu in Hongkou district) seems somewhat quiet and slow going. Feels so different from the modern and grandiose Shanghai which can be found just a few blocks away. I suppose there are some restrictions for new constructions in that location because that particular area is lowrise and there didn't seem to be many constructions in the immediate vicinity


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

This, from what I understand, is part of what used to be the Jewish ghetto at some point in history. I did some reading about it before going to Shanghai and was quite keen to see the area myself. There isn't much evidence of that though


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Hua Shan Park is a small park which has a memorial dedicated to the Jewish Ghetto which was in the surrounding area


In the park


The memorial




Just as in any other park people are exercising, relaxing or spending time with their children


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Some very serious matters are going on. Or so it looks from the faces of those men watching the game in Huo Shan Park


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

A crowd of tourists listening to some tour-guide...


Once I got closer I realised it's actually Mr. Dvir Bar-Gal who is an Israeli expat living in Shanghai and organising tours about Jewish history in China. He's quite a famous character in this field and probably one of the most renowned experts of Jewish history in China


Anyway, I didn't stick to see what they were talking about and carried on

Snacks sold on the street


Nearby Police station. Note all police vehicles are VW


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The streets in the area seemed empty-ish. The place is quiet and slow-going despite being virtually in the middle of Shanghai




Ohel Moshe Synagogue which now serves as the Jewish Refugees Museum


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Laundry all around


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great and interesting updates.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes it's a very interesting city!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continuing my walk in Hongkou district

Woman cooking some food 


Small supermarket


Flowers on a fence. There are lots of decorative flowers virtually everywhere in Shanghai


Flowers and cleaning gear


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Apartment towers near Dong Da Ming Lu 


Dong Da Ming Lu towards Suzhou Creek


One of the new luxury apartment towers in the area. Seemingly just finished


Fountains near the new upmarket highrise apartment buildings


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Riverside apartments. Top floor residents should easily see the full panorama of Pudong skyscrapers


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Audi A8L with no number plates. This seems to be a very common phenomenon in Shanghai








Fountains at another luxury residential riverside development


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Xin Jian Lu


Trolleybus on Dong Da Ming Lu


A big construction site next to Dong Da Ming Lu. No idea what's being built there




Public Bus


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Cruise Ship terminal area


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Massage?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continued...
Walking in Hongkou towards Suzhou Creek and The Bund



Traffic lights in Shanghai typically have countdown timers. I have noticed this is common in all cities that I have been to in Asia (Bangkok, Singapore, Shenzhen and others). This is a very good practice. However it is not common in Europe and I have no idea why


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Menu with prices. Shanghai can surely offer a great variety of food for every taste and budget


A very beautiful building next to Waibaidu Bridge. Lots of people taking photos of themselves with this building in the background


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Broadway Mansions. One of the most iconic buildings of its time (completed in 1935) having survived storms of history and now protected as heritage


View from Waibaidu Bridge


Metal structures of Waibaidu Bridge


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Lots of local and foreign tourists near Waibaidu Bridge taking photos


Consulate of Russian Federation


Monument to the Poeple's Heroes




New developments along the river


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Waibaidu Bridge and Broadway Mansions. Two icons of old Shanghai








Yangpu Bridge built in 1993 and serving as part of Shanghai Inner Ring Road elevated expressway


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Video from Lupu Bridge


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Someone once posted a high-altitude aerial of Shanghai and from that height, it seemed to have more tall buildings than even Hong Kong and that there were just too many to count. I think Shanghai probably does have the largest skyline in the world by far.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant pics !:applause:
Looking forward to more !


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

QuantumX said:


> I think Shanghai probably does have the largest skyline in the world by far.


That's an interesting point. And probably not far from truth. I wonder about other Chinese cities though. For instance Shenzhen. It will have multiple CBDs fairly far apart (about 15km) and numerous supertalls ranging from 300 to 650+ meters in height with everything inbetween. That is going to be absolutely grandiose even by Chinese standards. Qianhai Water City alone will be the size of Lower and Midtown Manhattan combined.



Student4life said:


> Absolutely brilliant pics !:applause:
> Looking forward to more !


Thank you! I'm glad you liked it. Many many many more pictures to come.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continued. Views from Lupu Bridge

Flags of Expo 2010 participating nations


Layers


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Pudong


River traffic


Former Expo site


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Crazy urban. Mind you this popular angle (I'm sure you'll find a lot of pictures from this very angle on the Internet including SSC) is rather tricky. Highrise buildings (even not too tall) create an illusion of density. However in reality on the street level it doesn't look nearly as hardcore as in this picture. Buildings are not necessarily too close to each other and there are small parks squeezed in here and there. I have never found Shanghai to be too dense or too crowded. In fact it feels much less so than London or Paris, for instance. This is mainly owing to the contemporary Chinese planning which is largely following the modern ideas of Le Corbusier previously seen in Singapore, Hong Kong and what is often ragarded as 'former Soviet Bloc' in Europe. However if looking from elevated points the high number of highrises, even if they are not too close to each other, create an illusion of extremely dense and even claustrophobic place which it most certainly isn't




Traffic


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

There didn't seem to be many visitors on the Lupu Bridge observation platform. Besides myself there was this girl (seemingly Chinese) and a German speaking couple. That's it




What a powerful structure that is


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

VW Golf parked in from of a small shop near Lupu Bridge. Golf may be the popular face of VW in most countries but in China it's VW Passat and Audi A6L which are the 'flagships' of the VW lineup




On a warm and sunny day it's a right decision to get a cold beer. It was a little bizarre because for the next half an hour I was carrying my camera in one hand and the bottle in another hand. There doesn't seem to be much social dogma against drinking beer in public which I like


I loved this sign against drunk driving at the entrance of one highrise residential compoud. I wonder how much is drunk-driving a problem in China?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Landscaping under the elevated expressway. It is amazing what a huge difference can be made by planting some decorative stuff in such places. I don't understand those who complain about 'alienating' road bridges and flyovers because they are gray and ugly. Well, why not to make them green and lush then? Just like here


Longhua East Road. I'll be walking all the way to Nanpu Bridge which is another brilliant engineering landmark of Shanghai




The street goes through the former Expo 2010 area. It's quiet and slow going there


Looking back. Elevated structures of North-South elevated expressway


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

New residential developments


Seems like an old structure


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

CRH Expo 2010 pavilion


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Random views on the street


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Elevated road structures near Nanpu Bridge


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Pansori said:


> That's an interesting point. And probably not far from truth. I wonder about other Chinese cities though. For instance Shenzhen. It will have multiple CBDs fairly far apart (about 15km) and numerous supertalls ranging from 300 to 650+ meters in height with everything inbetween. That is going to be absolutely grandiose even by Chinese standards. Qianhai Water City alone will be the size of Lower and Midtown Manhattan combined.


Don't have too much hope on Qianhai CBD, my prediction is that it will propably be a more midrise CBD than a bunch of skyscraprers and supertalls.

And about the cities with the biggest skyline, don't forget Chongqing!


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Pansori, 
Thanks for your photos! They capture the city's atmosphere very well. Keep them coming, I enjoy this thread a lot! :cheers:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

solute ! what a great thread.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

QuantumX said:


> Someone once posted a high-altitude aerial of Shanghai and from that height, it seemed to have more tall buildings than even Hong Kong and that there were just too many to count. I think Shanghai probably does have the largest skyline in the world by far.


these?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Shanghai looks big in those photos. Wonder how would that compare to Guangzhou or Beijing?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Back to Zhongshan Park. View from elevated Metro station (lines 3 and 4)






Inside the 4 train


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

A small tour around a residential district located around Zhongtan Road and not too far from M50 and Moganshan Lu.

View from the elevated Zhongtan Road Station








View from alongside the elevated inner ring road


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Lujiazui supertalls which are nearly 6km away


A CRH train departing from Shanghai Railway station


A HSR train, an elevated metro track and supertall skyscrapers seen from an elevated expressway bridge


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Views around Zhongtan Road which is crossing a modern hi-end residential highrise area. Lots of streetlife and movement all over the place. Contrary to what some say about such residential compounds in Chinese cities. Maybe this one is different?








Video


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Very cute little rabbits 








Changhua Rd


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Inside one of the communal residential compounds


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The cars on the streets suggest that this is certainly not a poor area


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Bridge over Suzhou Creek


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continuing with the theme of architect Laszlo Hudec. *Union Brewery* built in 1933 and now preserved as heritage surrounded by a very different environment than it was back in 1933


The building complex has an inner yard with an artificial pond. there was a security guard but he seemed very pleasant and offered me to come in to take some photos if I wanted






View from the inner yard


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Back to Zhongshan Park to my hood. But it's certainly not the last trip for that day


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Room with a view


----------



## chaser001 (Feb 23, 2012)

nice


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice pics...


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Fantastic pics !


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continuing with photos from Shanghai. Late evening stroll around Lujiazui

View from the elevated pedestrian ring


Peace Hotel/Sassoon House and Bank of China on the other side of Huangpu River


The old HSBC building on the Bund


Custoims house on the Bund


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Bund




Tomorrow Square seen far away


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

I have to say SWFC has perhaps the most amazing night illumination system of all skyscrapers. Cool and flashy but not kitschy or distasteful as some who try too hard to be noticed


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The following day I decided to have a little walk around the hood where I was staying. Just wandering around nearby streets


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The next destination is the popular *Moganshan Lu* and *M50* area. I've read that the whole place was meant to become a new residential development but there was no sign of it at the time. Does anyone know what's the situation out there? Are they really planning to demolish M50?

Anyway, some brilliant graffiti work around Moganshan Lu


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Tha hood


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

You don't **** horses...


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The area has a number of contemporary and other art galleries. China is world's largest market for art and it starts to show in places. Not just in Shanghai but elsewhere too. Shenzhen has its own emerging arts district which is OCT Loft area. Beijing and other cities have their own art areas


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The nearby area...





The area is somewhat surrounded by hi-end residential developments


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

M50 quarter


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Wedding photo?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Super!!!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continued

My lunch meal 


A little walk around area at the southern part of Inner ring along Dong'an and Longhua roads. Inner ring elevated road in the front and some massive resideential/commercial development just outside of it


Different generations




Highrise residential in the area. I was just wondering how much a square meter would cost in such a place? It's near (inside) the inner ring next to Dong'an Road metro


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Some seemingly new development




Dong'an Road and elevated Inner ring seen in a distance


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

A large development along Longhua Road outside the inner ring


Construction site


Contrast


Bus stop


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The blue LED light on Yan An elevated road looks absolutely amazing




Still more to come...


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

You're such a talented photographer. Thank you for these amazing photos of such a great city.


----------



## Nordschleife (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Most appreciated, gentlemen. I will carry on with my photos. A few more bits to go.

Drink time at Bar Rouge. This is a famous Shanghai establishment located on the roof of a historic building and overviewing the panorama of Pudong on the other side of Huangpu River. I didn't have time to visit other rooftop bars but that is an objective for next time I'll drop in SH


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

A few last bits of the evening walk that day






Video


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Longyang Rd. Maglev Station


Transport coming


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Pictures may turn out a little blurry from the Maglev train...


Top speed lasts just for a minute or two. It is, however, a very very cool experience. Gliding at this speed on the ground is very fascinating indeed. My only wish is that they extend the line to Hongqiao station





Pudong Airport approach


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Pudong Airport T2 check-in area


T2 departures. As should be expected it's huge and spacious. There is free wi-fi internet as well as free Internet terminals for public use


T1 seen in a distance


----------



## sursena (Apr 12, 2012)

Really nice pictures. I love the trees! And the airport is gorgeous.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

10 hours later landing in Frankfurt. Will be missing Shanghai. Perhaps not too long before going back 


Thank you everyone who were interested and followed the thread. See you again in China soon. :cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

OI was a little bored and decided to make this


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Great pics. Saw the bridge with the blue leds in the new Bond movie. Looks breath taking. Wish i can visit soon :cheers:


----------

